# New Tuna poppers and Improvements to another



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey guys been working on a skinny style a smaller on and bigger one. Been working hard to get a better finish and adjust the weight. To make it tougher, easier to cast, and easier to work it. Let me know what you guys think.

Also making improvements to the Original Tuna Bomb. weight has been reduced to 3.9oz almost by 1oz.

The slim poppers info is as fallows. 7.5"/3oz next the longer one is 8.5"/4.3oz


----------

